# Any Y'all ever been to Enota Mtn Retreat??



## Mud Minnow (Apr 11, 2012)

Canceled my reservation at Yonah Mtn and got one at Enota Mtn Retreat instead. Just wondering if any one on here has been there.


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 31, 2012)

its alright, never camped there, I personnaly wouldnt, some of the campsites sit right on top of each other


----------



## geo12hunter (Jun 1, 2012)

There was a group of us that went three summers ago we have 35ft 5th wheels 13 people altogether kid loved the creek we stayed on three spots that are across from tent camping  there are some tight spots but we'll go back


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2013)

This place has seemed to hit it's peak and on the way down. 

Fishing, rip off. If you pay $6 a pound they need to at least clean them. I had to get one of their rods ready and they just gave me a plastic bag to put fish in. Luckily my little girl just wanted to feed ducks so I gave them the rod back.

Camping. OK for RV's but VERY close to each other. Some grills were rusted and broke off and they didn't even pick them up. Tent camping poor with just a cross tie to separate spots.

Organic garden didn't even look like it was planted this year. Greenhouses were just frames out by the garden. 

Animal petting fair, but guide was Hispanic and spoke broken English.

Playground, poor. The swing set look like it was repaired with a rope instead of bolts and trampolines were missing several springs and it looked the a small child could fall through into the pit. Must be why you had to sign a waiver before you camped.

Some cabins seemed to be closed or on their last leg.

The only thing that looked good was the lodge.

Glad I got together and camped with an old high school friend and his family or this trip would have been horrible. We both agreed we would not be back. Looks like the owners are milking this one for all it's worth. This place could be real nice and a real money maker if it was handled right. It's not the same place that was on the GPB Georgia Traveler.


----------



## pnome (Sep 18, 2013)

I've camped there a couple times.

The good:
They have bathrooms and power and water hookups, also primative camp sites.

The creek is super fun for the kids. 

The falls are really pretty too.

They have a nice big lodge that serves breakfast.

It's in an awesome location with lots of fun nearby.

Staff was friendly and helpful.

The bad:

They nickle and dime ya.  Can only use their firewood and it's $5 a bundle.  The fishing isn't cheap, but it's a sure thing you'll catch some trout.

The breakfast served at the lodge isn't exactly a culinary master piece.


All that said, I'd camp there again.  Mainly because of the location.  Picture in my avatar is from there fishing in their trout pond.

As an alternative, you might want to check out Trackrock: http://www.trackrock.com/


----------



## 1john4:4 (Sep 18, 2013)

I know this thread was started over a year ago, however, for anyone even thinking about camping at Enota, in the immortal words of Shelby Stanga, "Don't Ever Do It". As pnome said above, Trackrock is a great place. Large camping spots, nice swimming / fishing lake, two nice play areas for kids and hay rides in the afternoon. Sits way off the road with very nice bathrooms and showers. We have been there five times now and will be going back soon. Oh yeah, you can bring your own firewood as well.


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2013)

1john4:4 said:


> I know this thread was started over a year ago, however, for anyone even thinking about camping at Enota, in the immortal words of Shelby Stanga, "Don't Ever Do It". As pnome said above, Trackrock is a great place. Large camping spots, nice swimming / fishing lake, two nice play areas for kids and hay rides in the afternoon. Sits way off the road with very nice bathrooms and showers. We have been there five times now and will be going back soon. Oh yeah, you can bring your own firewood as well.



Looks like I will be giving Trackrock a try. No more enota for me. If they would put some money into enota it would be great. It is one of the most beautiful pieces of property I have seen. Not many times you will find 3 nice size creeks in one place.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Sep 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> Looks like I will be giving Trackrock a try. No more enota for me. If they would put some money into enota it would be great. It is one of the most beautiful pieces of property I have seen. Not many times you will find 3 nice size creeks in one place.




Wait until you see Trackrock. It is situated in a valley surrounded by the mountains. Oh, and you can be at Jim's Smokin Q in less than 10min. We always have to eat lunch there at least once when we camp at Trackrock. No doubt the best Q I have ever eat.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2013)

1john4:4 said:


> Wait until you see Trackrock. It is situated in a valley surrounded by the mountains. Oh, and you can be at Jim's Smokin Q in less than 10min. We always have to eat lunch there at least once when we camp at Trackrock. No doubt the best Q I have ever eat.


Now you've done it with the BBQ.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 19, 2013)

Don't ferget the folks that hang out in hobbies gather there(trackrock) on a regular basis and do knife makein' and such !!

Matter of fact...they gona be there 27 and 28 of this month (Sept) !!!


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Oct 4, 2013)

It has been years since I have been to Trackrock.  However, it was a very well kept, clean, spacious campground.  It has probably been 10 years since I last went, so it is good to hear that it is still a great campground.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 15, 2013)

One fish can cost you 50 bucks at 6 bucks a pound. If you see one of those huge trout take your bait , you better break it off .


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2013)

3ringer said:


> One fish can cost you 50 bucks at 6 bucks a pound. If you see one of those huge trout take your bait , you better break it off .



Here's one close to the size of the duck. Probably around $35 worth.


----------



## ryany79 (Oct 18, 2013)

Glad to hear about Enota.  We were supposed to camp there a few years back and we drove through and I kept driving and went straight to Wildcat.  This was back before we had the popup.  Looking for some more ideas for popup campers.  North GA, on or near a stream or river and not too close together.


----------

